# Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder



## Barsch06 (3. Februar 2007)

Hi |bla:

diese Rute scheind ja eine legende zu sein,will sie mir auch zu legen, nur fragt sich nur in 3,90m oder 4,20m,vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.Also ich fische an einem Kanal ca. 30-50m breit mit mittlerer Strömung, und ich will sie mal zum leichten Brandungsangeln verwenden.

Danke im voraus  #:


----------



## Blackfoot (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Die Sänger 3,90 m habe ich,die ist der absolute Mist,viel zu 
schwabblig.Habe mehrere Feederruten,aber mit der Sänger 
gehe ich nicht mehr fischen.Lege lieber paar € drauf und kauf 
Dir eine gute Feederrute,frage mich eh was die alle an der 
Krücke finden.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Naja, er hat etz aber nach genau DIESER Rute gefragt und nix anners...! Sag ihm ja a net, das ich lieber meine Milos und Trabuccos fisch, weil er halt was günstiges sucht...!

Daher sag ich ihm ez mal, das er lieber das lange Modell nehmen sollte, da ja evtl auch mal als Brandung...! Da kommts auf Weite an! Auserdem hast aufgrund der Länge im Fluss auch mehr Schnur ausm Wasser...!


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Also ich hab das 3,90m Modell und find sie eigentlich ziemlich gut. Hab schon alles damit gefangen von Aal (bis 90cm) über Karpfen (bios 12Pfund), Brachsen, Barben (bis 70cm), Forellen (bis 60cm), also ist sie sehr robust. Weite Würfe mit schweren Körben ist kein Porblem und die Bissanzeige ist aber super. Hab bis jetzt noch nichts zu meckern gehabt an der Rute.


----------



## Drillmaschine (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

... bin auch sehr zurfrieden. Fische sie im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Auch in der Fahrrinne bei rd. 10 Metern Tiefe.


----------



## kulti007 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab das 3,90m Modell und find sie eigentlich ziemlich gut. Hab schon alles damit gefangen von Aal (bis 90cm) über Karpfen (bios 12Pfund), Brachsen, Barben (bis 70cm), Forellen (bis 60cm), also ist sie sehr robust. Weite Würfe mit schweren Körben ist kein Porblem und die Bissanzeige ist aber super. Hab bis jetzt noch nichts zu meckern gehabt an der Rute.



das unterschreibe ich so #6

@blackfoot jeder mag andere ruten. nur weil du sie schei... findest muss sie das noch lange net sein #d

ich mag dat ding |rolleyes


----------



## interloper (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Ich habe oft das Gefühl das die leute diese Rute gut finden weil sie günstig ist > erste Feederrute > sie haben noh nie eine andere Gefischt und haben somit KEINEN Vergleich.


Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten....ich würde dann die 4.20m nehmen!



Gruß Marcel


----------



## Barsch06 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Hi |bla:

das kann natürlich sein ,das jeder diese Rute zum anfang hatte
und sie ziemlich toll findet, habt ihr auch ein paar alternativen ??

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Wie gesagt, einige Kollegen fischten die Ruten...! Klar brauch ich se mit meinen Milos oder Trabuccos net vergleichen, ist aber auch n kleiner Preisunterschied...! Denke mal, als Anfangsrute für Low-Price is die doch ganz ok...!?


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Moin.
Ich hatte als erste Feederrute eine Mosella.
Jetzt hab ich zwei Spirit in 4,20 Meter und auch die Spirit One in 4,20 Meter.
So viel besser finde ich die Sprit One nicht, das rechtfertigt den hohen Preis nicht.
76 Euro ist schon ein bischen viel dafür.

Ich würde Dir aber auch die 4,20 Version empfehlen, wo Du eh am großen gewässer fischst.
Zu dem kannst Du die Rute wirklich auch zum Brandungsangeln benutzen.

Den einzigen Minuspunkt, den ich für die Rute geben kann, ist, das die Ringe recht klein sind, das kostet bei Weitwürfen Meter.
Aber leider kenne ich keine Feederrute die große Ringe hat, vor allem auch bei den Spitzen.
Hab noch vor kurzem die Spitzenringe vereist gehabt.
Das war nicht so dolle.


----------



## friggler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

@Barsch06
Die Rute kannst Du für leichtes Brandungsangeln gut nehmen.
Natürlich nur bei ruhigen Bedingungen. Bei starkem Wind sind mM Feeder generell nicht so gut geeignet. Eine weitere generelle Einschränkung durch die IMMER kleineren bis sehr kleinen Ringe bei Feederruten hast Du in der Schnurwahl bzw bei Algen. Eine geflochtene und dann die feinen roten Algen wird nicht klappen!.

Ich kenne die Spirit von Arno, er hatte die hier mit hier mit an der Elbe.
Im Elbe-Hauptstrom brauchst Du wegen der Strömung min 180-190g, nach Tidenwechsel bis 250g Krallen Grundblei - und selbst das bleibt nicht immer liegen...

Mein Urteil:
Die Ruten haben sich bestens gemacht!! 
Werfen mit 180g war gut und weit möglich(Ich glaube Arno hatte tw. sogar ein 200g Krallenblei dran).
Mit 100-120g hatte Ich Brandungstaugliche Weiten erreicht, obwohl Ich mich nicht getraut habe voll durchzuziehen, da es nicht meine Ruten waren.
Für leichtes Brandungsangeln mit 40-120g, vor allem auf Plattfisch wegen der feinen Bissanzeige, machen die sicher viel Spass und sind gut geeignet.
Ich find es sind erstklssige Arbeitstiere mit einem unschlagbarem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, und Ich werde mir die jedenfalls für Brandung und Elbe auch zulegen.

@Arno
kleiner Sprüher Silikonöl auf die Schnur.
Dann frieren die Ringe auch nicht mehr so schnell zu weil das Eis sich später bildet, das meiste Wasser abperlt, und auch nicht so an den Ringen festfrieren kann. Und auf der Rolle friert die Schnur nicht duch Restwasser zum Block.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*



friggler schrieb:


> @Barsch06
> Die Rute kannst Du für leichtes Brandungsangeln gut nehmen.
> Natürlich nur bei ruhigen Bedingungen. Bei starkem Wind sind mM Feeder generell nicht so gut geeignet. Eine weitere generelle Einschränkung durch die IMMER kleineren bis sehr kleinen Ringe bei Feederruten hast Du in der Schnurwahl bzw bei Algen. Eine geflochtene und dann die feinen roten Algen wird nicht klappen!.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas!
Danke für den Tipp!
Aber scheucht das Silikon nicht eventuell die Fische?


----------



## friggler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

@Arno 

Meine geflochtenen sind alle nach dem aufspulen erstmal mit Silikonöl behandelt.

Ich benutze die so behandelten Schnüre tw. sogar auch als Vorfachmaterial. 
Eine Scheuchwirkung konnte Ich selbst dann nicht feststellen. Und vergleichsweise schlechter gefangen habe Ich damit bei unserem gemeinsamen Angeln ja auch nicht.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Na dann werde ich mal im keller gehen, da muss noch ne Dose stehen.


----------



## Barsch06 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Hallo |uhoh:

danke für eure Tip´s aber schlagt mir mal ne Rute vor (bis ca 100€) als alternative zur Sänger,wäre euch dankkbar.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Für 100€ gibt es schon klasse Ruten... mir faellt spontan die Cherrywood in 4,8m ein, die kuerzen sind mir zu hart. Ich wuerde zum Brandungsangeln auf keinen Fall zu kurz waehlen, mit dem WG wird das tricky... Beim Feedern in mittlerer Stroemung sollte dir fast die WG-Klasse von 80-100g reichen, beim Brandungsangeln wuerde ich schon deutlich darueber gehen.

Und ein wenig Eigenwerbung: ich habe gerade zwei so gut wie gar nicht gebrauchte Colmic Unlimited Feeder zu verkaufen, die waeren richtig gut zum Brandungsangeln, weil sie 5m lang sind und ein WG von 300g haben. Waere aber zugegeben zum feedern bei mittlerer Stroemung schon etwas überdimensioniert, auch wenn sie eine bessere Aktion als die Cherrywood hat. Bei Interesse: einfach PN


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

noch mal zur sänger. move hat seine beiden mit anderen karbontips bestückt und die rute damit merklich verbessert. spitze zeigt jetzt nicht mehr komplett in richtung korb und bisse kleinerer weissfischarten sind noch zu deuten. kostenpunkt pro rute sind um die 10€. wenn man die ruten schon besitzt sicher ne gute sache. andernfalls macht das umbauen vermutlich wegen des dann doch höheren preises nicht mehr viel sinn (gibt ja scheinbar von spro dann schon gute ruten für ca.60€).


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Oder du nimmst gleich den nachfolger der Spirit...

die Spirit ONE Serie.... komplett überarbeitet und wesentlich besser zu gebrauchen......

auch wenn Kollegen meinen, die sei zu teuer und nicht ihr geld wert... ich bin voll zufrieden.... es ist keine schwabbelrute und auch kein besenstiel.
ich werfe mit meiner 180gr. Krallenkörbe + futter..... was ca 230gr. machen..... und damit komme ich immer noch super raus.
Ringe sind im vergleich zu anderen Ruten Extrem (!) groß...also auch für Wintereinsätze super....
Mir reicht das gewicht und auch der Blank gefällt mit der aktion.... wenn was großes dranhängt zeigt sie, dass sie noch genügend reserven hat.
Zudem ist der Service bei Sänger top..... 

habe selber eine ! Kaufe mir eine 2.... und für die 4,20er zahlste um die 70€ +/- 5 €..... das ist ok und fair....

auch die verarbeitung ist top.....

nachzulesen hier http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/ruten/saenger_spirit_one/spirit_one.html


----------



## drgibble (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

@arno
Dem muss ich ganz eindeutig wiedersprechen.
Ich hatte auch beide Modelle (alt und neu) und dazwischen liegen Welten. Die ONE hat so ziemlich alle alten Mängel beiseitigt die das alte Modell noch hatte und eine Top Rute herausgebracht.

@Fr33
Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.
Ich benutze meine beiden Spirit ONE mit 4,20m in der Ijssel bei starker Strömung mit der Carbonspitze (hat die alte nicht) und erkenne jeden Biss ohne das sich die Spitze schon ohne Biss um 90° in Richtung Futterkorb neigt.

Für den Kanal nutze ich die mittlere Fiberglas und in Seen die leichte ... somit bin ich mit einer Rute für alle 3 Gewässerarten gewappnet. 

Einer meiner Angelkollegen besitzt 2 der berühmten Browning Ruten in 4,20m. Im direkten Vergleich ich die Sänger ONE viel leichter und besser ausballanciert. Sie liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand. 

Ich möchte meine beiden "Sänger Spirit ONE HeavyFeeder" nicht mehr missen.


----------



## arno (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*



drgibble schrieb:


> @arno
> Dem muss ich ganz eindeutig wiedersprechen.
> Ich hatte auch beide Modelle (alt und neu) und dazwischen liegen Welten. Die ONE hat so ziemlich alle alten Mängel beiseitigt die das alte Modell noch hatte und eine Top Rute herausgebracht.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube Du hast mich nicht verstanden!
Ich sagte nicht, das die Spirit One schlecht ist, nur das der Preisunterschied zu hoch ist!
Und hergeben will ich weder die alten noch die neue Spirit!
Und Spitzenringe der Spirit One, vereisen bei mir zumindest doch!
Ok, es war nebelig und minus 5 Grad.
War hochnebel der durch die Kälte nach unten gedrückt wurde.
Aber da dieser Winter ja irgendwie ausgefallen ist, kann ich es schlecht bei anderen Witterungsverhältnissen testen.
Was die Minusgrade betrifft!


----------



## arno (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Moin.
Die gute alte Spirit hat mit mir zusammen und mit einer Sänger Freilaufrolle einen 70 cm Schuppenkarpfen von guten 16 - 17 Pfund gebracht.
Ich hatte in keiner Weise Angst um die Rute!
Sie hat sich super im Drill gegeben!
Der Drill hat ca. 10 Minuten gedauert.
Bei uns in der Ems.


----------



## mikadofisching (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Hallo ich fische ne Feederrute von Mikado wg bis 160g Preis so um die 80 -90 euro                                        Gruss Harry


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

@ Backfoot Verkauf Ihm doch Deine?
Wenn Du die Rute nicht magst und er einen sucht- Bingo :q


----------



## feeder_deno (25. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

hallo ich fische auch eine spirit one. bin sehr zufrieden mit der rute aber andere meinen sie wäre zu steif. Naja ich bin auch kein alter angler und habe noch nicht viel erfahrung mit fieder ruten.
Was meit ihr ist sie zu steif?


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Servus,

wenn du die Rute nicht bis anschlag belastet, kann die echt was ab.... aber wirklich effizent und noch einigermaßen weit, würde ich sie bis 120gr fischen......zwar geht die auch an die 180gr ran, dann aber nur in den Nahbereich..... und da ist doch bei vollem durchziehen vorsicht geboten und ein ruhiger wurf vorraussetzung.

lg
Sascha


----------



## BlueFox (28. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder*

Schwanke im Moment auch noch beim kauf der Spirit oder der Spirit ONE, weil ich noch nach einer etwas weicheren Feeder (3,90m) suche. Eine Cherry (4,20m) hab ich schon mit der Sänger will ich im See und im nahen Uferbereich des Rhein fischen (Max 100g+ Korb).
Daher war ich heute mal im Laden und hatte mir dir Spirit ONE angeschaut, fand sie schon ziemlich hart und für im See zu angeln etwas zu grob (Meine Meinung). Wäre da die "alte" Spirit die bessere Wahl für See und Rhein? Evtl passt ja vielleicht die Spitze der Cherry auch in die Sänger somit hätte ich auch eine etwas härtere Spitze


----------

